# MUA Troy Jensen's Blog



## WhippedCrm (Jan 30, 2009)

I came across MUA Troy Jensen's blog where he shares his favorite products,  great tips and lots of  advice. I thought Id share it here with you guys in case anyone was interested
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its 

Troy Jensen's Digital Ramblings 

hes always adding stuff~im so addicted!​


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Kim Kardashian plugged him too on her blog! His work is amazing! I know a lot of people dislike Kim's makeup but Troy does other styles that are just fabulous!

oh btw his new blog url is: TROY JENSEN


----------



## aziajs (Feb 1, 2009)

I check out his blog every few days.  He does some great work.


----------



## aziza (Feb 17, 2009)

I really like his blog. His work is fab.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 18, 2009)

when i go to that blog, there is only one empty blog entry from april 2008??
im confused.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_when i go to that blog, there is only one empty blog entry from april 2008??
im confused._

 
I posted the new link to his blog above


----------

